# macro pic's of my female coronatus!



## Poema86 (Aug 26, 2007)

hoi all,

she is a bit grumpy but she is still a beauty!

enjoy


----------



## bubforever (Aug 26, 2007)

beautiful pics, i love the colors.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL. my mom said she looks sassy :lol:


----------



## Poema86 (Aug 26, 2007)

do not disrespect my girl please ..  

thanx for the reactions :lol:


----------



## Sparky (Aug 26, 2007)

sassy is not disrespectful. is it?


----------



## Poema86 (Aug 26, 2007)

don't know the word but it sounded like sissy  :wink:


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 26, 2007)

Posser


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 26, 2007)

Great pictures!


----------



## Sparky (Aug 26, 2007)

sassy doesn't mean sissy :lol: its beautiful


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 28, 2007)

beautiful eyes on that mantis


----------



## spawn (Aug 28, 2007)

> don't know the word but it sounded like sissy


There is a dictionary for this exact scenario.


----------



## Djoul (Aug 29, 2007)

oohhh she forget her antennas in a molting ?

Very beautiful


----------



## Poema86 (Aug 31, 2007)

thanx all  



> do not disrespect my girl please .. :lol:


hmm it was actualy a joke :roll: i tought i put a wink next to it..


----------

